# The Pitfalls and Solutions of Chest Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

PEC-(TUTORIAL) – “Your pecs are crazy freaky dude!” ; “You have an ‘Arnold’ chest!” ; “Bro, did you inject synthol into those things?” “Man, your bra size would be like a triple F!” ; “Eric, are those things real?” ; “You could not have built those pecs naturally!” “Peczilla is in the house!” ; etc.The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

